# Boden des Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestalten" ?



## martin karstens (10. März 2008)

Hallo!
Habe bei Thias gesehen das er den Boden seines Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestaltet" hat. Da würde mich einiges zu interessieren. Wie dick muss man sowas machen ( bei 2m Wassertiefe)? Flies darunter sollte wohl sein. Die Idee mit Kies / Sand rüberstreuen bzw eindrücken finde ich gut. Bei NG wird auch Betonfarbe zum einmischen angeboten (hellbraun, Dunkelbraun, türkis und blau). hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?
Wie ist die optische Wirkung??????


----------



## Frank (13. März 2008)

*AW: Boden des Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestalten" ?*

Schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeb ...

Hallo Martin,

leider kann ich dir zu deiner Frage nichts sagen, habe das Thema aber nochmal nach "oben" geholt.

Vllt. kann dir ja doch noch jemand ein paar Antworten liefern.


----------



## günter-w (13. März 2008)

*AW: Boden des Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestalten" ?*

Hallo Martin,
Was meinst du mit der Bodengestalung im Schwimmteich. Meinst du unter der Folie oder über der Folie also mehr aus optischen und Sicherheits gründen.
Ich mache zum Beispiel bei dem Thema Betonboden unter der Folie von dem Untergrund abhängig. Da beim Bau und verlegen der Folie gerne durch die Schuhe Vertiefungen in den Boden gedrückt werden. Wird der Teich dann gefüllt  modeliert das Wasser diese Vertiefungen aus, in denen sich zuerst der  Mulm absetzt, zum zweiten ist ein unebener Boden schlechter abzusaugen. Wenn du noch genauere Info brauchst dann genau das Problem ansprechen ob unter oder über der Folie.


----------



## martin karstens (14. März 2008)

*AW: Boden des Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestalten" ?*

Danke für das hochschieben und der Anregung. Werde nochmal versuchen die Frage eindeutiger zu formulieren.


----------



## martin karstens (14. März 2008)

*AW: Boden des Schwimmteiches mit Beton "gestalten" ?*

Hallo Frank!
Habe einen neuen Versuch gestartet. Kannst jetzt diese Seite löschen.
Danke fürs hochschieben!!!


----------

